# MEDWAY RIVER CARNAGE by DREDGER



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A dredger making it's way down the Medway river in thick fog on the 28th of September collided with a number of yachts and dismasted at least 10 of them. The yachts were moored on a trot at the edge of the channel. The dredger although not required to do so is reported to have had a Medway river pilot on board.

Here is one of the ten.








Picture courtesy of XYACHTDAVE.

Not a good end of season happening.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I leave my AIS on all the time.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like the boat in the picture was moored Pilot should have been aware of those boats in that location. Looks like the local riggers will be busy over the winter.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

mbianka said:


> Looks like the boat in the picture was moored Pilot should have been aware of those boats in that location. Looks like the local riggers will be busy over the winter.


As I said in the OP they were moored in a trot which I take to be moored fore and aft. This allows for a higher density of boats as they do not swing.

The strange thing is the lack of hull damage. It may have been something protruding from the dredger above deck level that did the damage.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

the dredger in question:


----------



## Steve523 (Jan 2, 2014)

So if the boats were at anchor is the dredger liable for the damages?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Steve523 said:


> So if the boats were at anchor is the dredger liable for the damages?


Well they were on recognized moorings and the inhabited one was showing an anchor light.

Is the dredger liable? Oh yes.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Might want to check, but if I recall, in the International Rules there is a requirement for boats, including those at anchor, to make sound signals in fog...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Even if they are on a mooring?


----------



## Steve523 (Jan 2, 2014)

It seems that boats unattended cannot be practically equipped for sounding off in fog, they were in a proper anchorage. The boat under way was responsible for proper navigation. It would seem that deviating into an area designated as a mooring area would constitute a failure to navigate in a safe manner. Wish I had my navigation rules book with me....


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I am curious as to the applicability of this rule, which admittedly is from the USCG Nav Rules (and the incident in question is, I believe, in the UK) (bold'ed mine)

_________________

Rule 35 - Sound Signals in Restricted Visibility Return to the top of the page

In or near an area of restricted visibility, whether by day or night the signals prescribed in this Rule shall be used as follows:

(a) A power-driven vessel making way through the water shall sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes one prolonged blast.

(b) A power-driven vessel underway but stopped and making no way through the water shall sound at intervals of no more than 2 minutes two prolonged blasts in succession with an interval of about 2 seconds between them.

International	Inland
(c) A vessel not under command, a vessel restricted in her ability to maneuver, a vessel constrained by her draft, a sailing vessel, a vessel engaged in fishing and a vessel engaged in towing or pushing another vessel shall, instead of the signals prescribed in Rule 35(a) or (b), sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes three blasts in succession, namely one prolonged followed by two short blasts.	(c) A vessel not under command, a vessel restricted in her ability to maneuver whether underway or at anchor, a sailing vessel, a vessel engaged in fishing whether underway or at anchor and a vessel engaged in towing or pushing another vessel shall, instead of the signals prescribed in Rule 35(a) or (b), sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes three blasts in succession, namely one prolonged followed by two short blasts.
(d) A vessel engaged in fishing, when at anchor, and a vessel restricted in her ability to maneuver when carrying out her work at anchor, shall instead of the signals prescribed in Rule 35(g) sound the signal prescribed in Rule 35(c). 
(e) A vessel towed or if more than one vessel is towed the last vessel of the tow, if manned, shall at intervals of not more than 2 minutes sound four blasts in succession, namely one prolonged followed by three short blasts. When practicable, this signal shall be made immediately after the signal made by the towing vessel.

[ (f | e) ] When a pushing vessel and a vessel being pushed ahead are rigidly connected in a composite unit they shall be regarded as a power-driven vessel and shall give the signals prescribed in Rule 35(a) or (b).

*(g) A vessel at anchor shall at intervals of not more than 1 minute ring the bell rapidly for about 5 seconds. In a vessel 100 meters or more in length the bell shall be sounded in the forepart of the vessel and immediately after the ringing of the bell the gong shall be sounded rapidly for about 5 seconds in the after part of the vessel. A vessel at anchor may in addition sound three blasts in succession, namely one short, one long and one short blast, to give warning of her position and of the possibility of collision to an approaching vessel.
*
(h) A vessel aground shall give the bell signal and if required the gong signal prescribed in Rule 35(g) and shall, in addition, give three separate and distinct strokes on the bell immediately before and after the rapid ringing of the bell. A vessel aground may in addition sound an appropriate whistle signal.

*(i) A vessel of 12 meters or more but less than 20 meters in length shall not be obliged to give the bell signals prescribed in Rule 36(g) and (h). However, if she does not, she shall make some other efficient sound signal at intervals of not more than 2 minutes.

(j) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length shall not be obliged to give the above mentioned signals but, if she does not, shall make some other efficient sound signal at intervals of not more than 2 minutes.*

(k) A pilot vessel when engaged on pilotage duty may in addition to the signals prescribed in Rule 35(a), (b) or (g) sound an identity signal consisting of four short blasts.


----------



## Steve523 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, but is a vessel not under command the same as a vessel without crew. If a vessel is in a charted proper anchorage and the vessel is unmanned, you would think it different. If my boat is secured to a wharf in the fog and a moving vessel strikes it while I'm sittin' at the house having a cold one, would the vessel under command not be liable. If unmanned vessels in proper anchorages were held to the sound rule, one would think the market should be awash with automated devices to place on vessels capable of responding to fog. either that or a flurry of dinghies headed out to moored vessels every time the fog rolls in. Besides in this particular case based on evident damage the dredger must have had parts extended, and maybe not secured proper as in the pic.


----------

